# DF 1224g Headstock Tear down Tips



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 18, 2017)

It looks like the motor side pulley on the jack shaft is turning on the shaft. . This not a good thing. I would be surprised if they aren't spun. I was using to make parts for a 4x6 bandsaw, which I was modifying so I could make parts for a shop built metal shaper I was completing.

However, the lathe needed seals and a new belt. I have 3 phase motor and VFD for it . So after two years of ownership and procrastinating, I guess it's time.

Any tips on the tear down,thx


----------



## tweinke (Nov 18, 2017)

Cant help with the lathe question sorry, but did I hear you say shop built shaper?


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 18, 2017)

Yeah, it goes like this. My buddy is selling off an estate find and he has a patternmakers tool chest . It has E.A.Berg and Wm. Marple & Sons wood chisels, and other very good tools. 
He takes me over and asks me " What's this? "
 "Oh, that's a baby shaper" 
 "A What" 
"It cuts metal." 
" For $50 more you can have it, too"
" Oh, I guess so " Gee, I need more projects.

So that's how I ended up with 6" shaper. Just a guess , but the wood and steel base construction suggests a sawmill maintenance shop. Square headed bolts do as well. There was a time when there were more sawmills around Vancouver then anywhere else in the world. And they had pretty complete machine shops.  From the 2x4s size, 1 5/8 x 3 5/8 it was before '69. And the Tamper motor might be  a '50s.

I was building a skate for it since I needed cut a keyway in a feedworks gear on a wood planer. That and a internal bit holder were what was left to get the shaper working. But I had no hope of getting a square ish cut from the 4x6 bandsaw. The vise was as ridged as fish in the bottom of a boat. That's another rabbit hole, a 4x6 one.


----------



## markba633csi (Nov 18, 2017)

Ah rigid is what you meant.. LOL great saying
Mark


----------

